# Madison's and Cheveyo's first show



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Madison took Cheveyo to his first show on Saturday. They placed in three out of their four classes.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

What a lovely pair I am sure they will go on to win great things together, as well as becoming best friends!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice! Congratulations to them both. Cheveyo is gorgeous! I love horses, wish I had room for them! When I "grow up", I'm definitely getting some property and having me a horse or two.


----------



## Open Prairie (May 12, 2012)

A very nice pair----she is leaning just a few degrees back away from vertical in the next to last picture which is easily solved. They look relaxed and happy with each other and he is sparkly clean--not always easy to do with a paint horse.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the photos!!


----------

